# Fische füttern



## larsfriedrich (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen was die richtige Futtermenge für Fische ist und wie oft in der Woche gefüttert werden sollte?
Habe mal irgendwo gelesen das das Futter in 5 Minuten weg sein sollte.
Ich habe letztes Jahr jeden Tag gefüttert was wohl falsch war da ich massig Fadenalgen bekam.
Dieses Jahr habe ich auf einen Futterring umgestellt um zu kontrollieren wie gefressen wird.
Jetzt machen die Fische immer um den Futterring rum wenn ich vorbei laufe...Ich habe im Teich 6 Goldorfen, 10 Goldschleien, 15 Bitterlinge, und 6 Goldfische.
Futterportion sind ca. 20ml Futter Körnchen zur Zeit alle 2 Tage.

Danke

Lars


----------



## koifischfan (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*



> Ich habe letztes Jahr jeden Tag gefüttert was wohl falsch war da ich massig Fadenalgen bekam.


Kommt drauf an, wie hoch die Futtermenge war. Aber ein Schnapsglas voll halte ich für viel zu wenig. Ich würde so zwischen 50 und 100ccm täglich füttern, einmal oder auf zwei Mahlzeiten verteilt. Eben so viel, wie in 5 Minuten verfressen wird.


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hi Lars,
die Futtermenge hängt vom Gewicht der Fische ab.
Die Ausscheidungen muss der Filter dann auch bewältigen können.
Danach ist es an der Zeit die Nährstoffe daraus in Pflanzenmasse umzuwandeln.
Das können Fadenalgen oder andere Pflanzen sein. 
Was in den Teich kommt muss irgendwie auch wieder raus.

Aktualisiere bitte mal dein Profil. Vernünftige Vorschläge sind ansonsten eher geraten.


----------



## Gartinator (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Das Futter hängt von verschiedenen Dingen ab:

- Fischart
- Zusammensetzung vom Teich/Aquarium
- Futterart

usw...


----------



## Joerg (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Die Futtermenge ist auch abhängig von der Messeinheit.

Vor 1/2 Liter Brötchen wird man weniger Satt als von 0,5 KG Nudeln.


----------



## larsfriedrich (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hi,

erstmal danke für die 'Antworten.
Also die Fische sind jetzt ca. 15-20cm groß
Ich habe jetzt auf 2mal Füttern umgestellt und fütter mit 40ml das schaffen die Fische gut in 10 Minuten.
Es ist halt auch die Frage ob die Fische immer wirklich "Hunger" haben. Ich esse auch oft ohne hungrig zu sein  Nach den paar Tagen kommen sie schon immer zum Futterring wenn ich vorbei laufe.
Wie verhalten sich eigentlich Fische so beim fressen? Nehmen sie immer etwas auch egal wie oft man etwas rein wirft z.B. wenn ich alle 2 Stunden Futter gebe.

Grüße

Lars


----------



## California1 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hallo,
habe mal eine kurze Frage.
Was kann man seinen Fischen noch so geben (Brötchen,...?)

Lg


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

unsre lieben Salat


----------



## neuemmendorfer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*



Zum Thema "Brötchen/Brot" würde ich mich mal gerne einklinken:

Da die Fische vor allem viel hochwertiges Protein benötigen, scheiden Backwaren als Hauptfuttermittel aus. Ich füttere hochwertige Futtermischungen von einem Koifutterhändler. Zwischendurch gibt es mal Süßwassergarnelen, Bachflohkrebse, Seidenraupen und Lactosesnacks. Ist Brot/Brötchen als kleine Zwischenmahlzeit ok, oder sind da irgendwelche Nachteile bekannt?

LG Ronny


----------



## California1 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hallo,
ersteinmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.

@Lucy
Muss man den Salat klein machen (in Stückchen zerreißen?)

@neuemmendorfer
Als Hauptfutter wollte ich so etwas auch nicht benutzen, wollte nur mal fragen, ob man so etwas zwischen durch füttern kann?!

Lg


----------



## California1 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*



California1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ersteinmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> @Lucy
> ...



Kann mir da keiner antworten?


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Salat kann man so in den Teich geben, Du kannst ihn aber auch in seine Einzelteile zerpflücken...es muss aber nicht bei Jedem so gut klappen, wie bei Lucy...ich habe es auch versucht und die Fischis haben es einfach ignoriert...(bestimmt sind meine so etwas nicht gewöhnt und kennen es einfach nicht)

Ich persönlich würde kein Brot oder Brötchen verfüttern, da es einfach keinen Nährwert für die Fische bringt. Dann lieber für Zwischendurch schon erwähnte Bachflohkrebse und Co. ~ das hat noch Nährwert und ist zudem auch für die Verdauung und Entwicklung zuträglich.


----------



## California1 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

OK,
Danke!!!

lg


----------



## California1 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hallo,

manche verfüttern zwischendurch ja auch ein bisschen Schokolade, ist das schädlich für die Fische?

LG


----------



## derdirk (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Also für Hunde z.B. ist Schokolade giftig. Im Übrigen bemühen wir uns doch um eine "artgerechte" Haltung. Da passt Schokolade für mich überhaupt nicht rein.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## California1 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Das finde ich ,auch deswegen frage ich ja auch, ob das für Fische auch gefährlich sein kann?


----------



## koifischfan (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Füttere einfach natürliches Futter, wo die Fische theoretisch auch selbst ran kommen würden. Mehr brauchen sie nicht.


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Füttere einfach natürliches Futter, wo die Fische theoretisch auch selbst ran kommen würden. Mehr brauchen sie nicht.


Habe gerade mein Mittag auf dem Steg genossen. Dabei ist mir eine Kartoffel vom Teller gehüpft. Und weil die Fischlis so gebettelt haben, dacht ich mir probier es halt.
Ich traute meinen Augen kaum als die Schlacht am kalten Buffet los ging.
Mmmmm rankommen Sie da nun normalerweise nicht, auch wenn es Schweine ä Wasserschweine sind, aber schaden wohl auch nicht.

MfG René


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hi,

hier mal Das große Fressen............

So viel zum Thema Brötchen.................. :smoki

Es sollte "nur" gut getrocknet sein, das es sonst zu schnell unter geht.................


----------



## California1 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

An statt Brötchen könnte man doch auch gut "Leicht und Cross" ist so ein Knäckebrot verfüttern.
Löst sich allerdings schnell auf. Kann man aber ja reinhalten daamit die Fische es ab knabbern 

Lg


----------



## derdirk (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

"Leicht und Cross" bitte auf keinen Fall geben. Das ist definitv schlecht für die Zähne!!!


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Wessen Zähne?


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hallo 
Habe da auch mal so eine Frage .
Auf meinem Futter kann ich lesen:

Antioxidanz BHT


Dachte ich würde gesund füttern aber dann :
Antioxidanz BHT

Nu Wikipedia und ich lese 
Toxikologie :Störungen der Blutgerinnung ,Lebertumore


Dachte ich tu meinen Koi was gutes aber nu bin ich erstmal :shock 

was soll ich da noch kaufen ???????

Gruss R.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hallo Reiner,

Antioxidanzien sind nicht gleich Antioxidanzien je nach dem welche chemischen Verbindungen zugelassen bzw geblockt werden sollen und dann kommt es auch noch auf die Dosis bzw zusammensetzung mit anderen Mitteln an.
Antioxidanzien fördern auch den Stofwechsel und das Imunsystem 
Wie das genau geht solltest du dir von einem Chemiker erklären lassen 

LG René


----------



## BobbyT (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hallo,
bin Neuling und möchte mal die Grundsatzfrage stellen, ob Fische überhaupt gefüttert werden müssen? Ich habe 2012 schnell Folie in mein Loch gelegt und Wasser eingefüllt, damit der Nachbar kleine Fische aus dem Bachlauf über den Winter retten konnte. Bis April habe ich nicht gefüttert, da ich keinen Fisch gesehen habe. Nun sind es mindestens 30 Fische. Zufällig habe ich auch schon einen ganz kleinen Fisch gesehen. Es muss sogar Nachwuchs da sein.


----------



## Zacky (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hallo BobbyT

Fische müssen nicht gefüttert werden, wenn sie im Teich ausreichend natürliches Futter finden. In einem Gartenteich in deiner Größe und bei dem Besatz ist das Nahrungsangebot sicherlich nicht ausreichend, zumal dein Teich auch nicht viel Möglichkeiten bietet. Du hast kaum Pflanzen drin und der Besatz ist deutlich zu hoch. Das mit dem Nachwuchs ist also gut möglich, da sich Goldfische teils rasant vermehren.

Je nach natürlichem Futterangebot im Verhältnis zur Besatzdichte / Besatzart / Teichgröße ist ein Zufüttern in künstlich angelegten Teichen auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## BobbyT (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

Hallo Zacky,

so ungefähr habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Es dürfen auf keinen Fall mehr Fische werden und die Pflanzen können sich auch noch vermehren.
Aber eigentlich soll es ja ein Hundeteich für Bobby werden. 
Frage zu deinem tollen Teich: sind die Steine lose oder in Trasszement verlegt? Meine Steine müssen wg. Bobby schon etwas festgehalten werden.

Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## Zacky (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische füttern*

ist zwar etwas weg vom Thema, aber...



> Den Teich für den Hund zu nutzen, ist aber auch wieder riskant, wenn Du die blanke Folie zu liegen hast. Die ist wegen der Hundekrallen u.U. sehr empfindlich.
> 
> Danke und Ja, meine Steine sind im Teich mit Trasszement verbaut worden und halten gut fest. Unter den Steinen habe ich Vlies gelegt und dann erst Trasszement drauf.


----------

